# Acrophobia!!



## mhambi (Jan 3, 2011)

After perusing the 'NO Thanks' thread, I see we have a lot of sufferers here... myself included.    


So this thread is to help us all get over our fear.  Feel free to add your photo or video 'treatments'...


Installment #1: a quick sampler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqhlfz9GQPE


----------



## mhambi (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwoI9t0e11k


----------



## mhambi (Jan 3, 2011)

From the top of the Burj Dubai (Khalifa)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eU5QpFZAfo


----------



## mhambi (Jan 3, 2011)

This one always gets me... it's from a 1975 Warn Winch ad.  Black Bear Road  "You don't have to be crazy to drive this road, but it helps"








And Mike Wilson and a 99' rope swing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwoI9t0e11k


----------



## mhambi (Jan 3, 2011)

New glass balconies at the Sears Tower:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm thinkin glass balcony and mini-skirt is a perk for the cubicle below


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 4, 2011)

That second to last one... holy moly


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 5, 2011)

mhambi said:
			
		

> This one always gets me... it's from a 1975 Warn Winch ad.  Black Bear Road  "You don't have to be crazy to drive this road, but it helps"



I have driven across mud/rock slides covering Forest Service roads in a big old suburban.   It might not have been quite that skinny, but I was tipping towards the danger!   I wasn't much afraid of bear, mountain lion, or spending days on end alone in the woods.   But driving some of those roads scared the heck out of me.  That and the truly scary people making meth up in the hills.


----------



## bigtall (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks like the guy driving the jeep is covering his eyes with his arms.


----------

